# Может примет



## turkjey5

Кто "Может примет"?
Заранее большое спасибо!!


http://46.4.90.185/allsubs/card/13651-uchastok.html


-Че и? Че и? Не сложилось, не склеилось. Думал, сопьюсь. Никому я не нужен.
-А с Натальей, с Любой теперь что? Ты об этом-то подумал?
-Че ты меня?! Вот, обратно прошусь. Может примет.
-Просись! Я тебе говорю, просись! Утопленник!


----------



## Sobakus

Maybe she will have me back (after dumping him, I presume).


----------



## Fortunio

Или Люба, или Наталья, в общем, та, к которой он обратно просится, то есть просит, чтобы она его опять приняла.


----------



## Maroseika

By the way, it should be: Может, примет. 
Может - parenthesis.


----------



## turkjey5

Спасибо всем!!


----------



## turkjey5

Что он обратно просится? Если она примет его?


----------



## Sobakus

turkjey5 said:


> Что он обратно просится? = That he wants back? Если она примет его? = In case she will have him back?



Оба ваши предложения - придаточные, потому что начинаются с подчинительных союзов _что_ и _если_, и без главного непонятно, что вы хотите сказать


----------



## turkjey5

Какой смысл в фразе "Вот, обратно прошусь"? У кого он просится? Его жена?


----------



## Zerrega

Вот, обратно прошусь. Может примет.

I would translate it like that:

Well, Im begging her to let me come back. Hope she won't mind.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I'd go with Sobakus's version in #2: "maybe she'll have me back"
Alternatives:
"Hopefully/with any luck/if I'm lucky/perhaps she'll have/take me back." 
"Who knows, she might have/take me back."


----------



## Sobakus

turkjey5 said:


> Какой смысл в фразе "Вот, обратно прошусь"? У кого он просится? Его жена?



Ну это вам из самого сериала должно быть известно, жена ли ему Наталья или Люба. Из данного вами диалога понятно лишь, что просится он к кому-то из них. Вообще говоря, _проситься к кому-то_ обычно значит "to ask to join someone", в этом случае "to stay/live with someone", а дальше мы уже можем лишь догадываться.


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe she will take me back.


----------



## Zerrega

Sobakus said:


> Вообще говоря, _проситься к кому-то_ обычно значит "to ask to join someone", в этом случае "to stay/live with someone", а дальше мы уже можем лишь догадываться.



Абсолютно не согласен.
Здесь ключевое слово -"обратно" - т.е. return или come back.
To join - присоединиться к кому-либо, не имея до этого никаких с ним (ней) отношений.
"to stay/live with someone" вообще не катит, поскольку он не остается, а хочет вернуться после разрыва отношений.


----------



## Nanon

Something along the lines of: "I'll ask her if she'll have me back. Maybe she'll accept."


----------



## Nanon

Zerrega, could you please elaborate? Actually I can remove my comment, which is quite similar to Sobakus's post n° 2 - sorry I missed that one. 
Очень прошу - скажите, пожалуйста, в чем я ошиблась.


----------



## Zerrega

Nanon said:


> she'll accept."



Подстрочник, не учитывающий нюансов данной ситуации таким и будет - "она примет"
Что примет?
Перевод на уровне "моя понимай твоя перевода через гуглопереводчик"


----------



## Nanon

Zerrega, пусть носители английского языка обсудят этот вопрос.


----------



## Maroseika

Zerrega said:


> T^
> Please don't believe that just plain stupid comment.



Хамство, подобное вашему, здесь не принято.


----------



## Sobakus

Zerrega said:


> Абсолютно не согласен.
> Здесь ключевое слово -"обратно" - т.е. return или come back.
> To join - присоединиться к кому-либо, не имея до этого никаких с ним (ней) отношений.
> "to stay/live with someone" вообще не катит, поскольку он не остается, а хочет вернуться после разрыва отношений.



Перевод с учётом ключевых слов я уже дал. Этот мой комментарий пояснял само выражение.
_To join_ вообще не подразумевает никаких отношений.
_To stay with someone_ значит "временно пожить у кого-то/зайти к кому-то(например, на ночь)", а не остаться.

зы: *turkjey5* изучает язык, а не делает официальные переводы, поэтому вариант *Nanon* вполне уместен, а ваш комментарий - нет.


----------



## Zerrega

Sobakus said:


> _To join_ вообще не подразумевает никаких отношений.
> _To stay with someone_ значит "временно пожить у кого-то/зайти к кому-то(например, на ночь)", а не остаться.



Как говорится - здрасьте, я - Настя... 
А что тогда join подразумевает? 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/join
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/join
и т.д.

И какое отношение_ "_временно пожить у кого-то/зайти к кому-то (например, на ночь" имеет к данной ситуации?
Человек ПРЯМО говорит, что хочет ВЕРНУТЬСЯ к женщине, а не "временно пожить"  - эдак вы договоритесь, что он у нее квартиру снять хочет...
Если человек изучает язык, то тем более не надо ему вешать доширак на уши.


----------



## Sobakus

Zerrega said:


> Как говорится - здрасьте, я - Настя...
> А что тогда join подразумевает?
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/join
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/join
> и т.д.
> 
> И какое отношение_ "_временно пожить у кого-то/зайти к кому-то (например, на ночь" имеет к данной ситуации?
> Человек ПРЯМО говорит, что хочет ВЕРНУТЬСЯ к женщине, а не "временно пожить"  - эдак вы договоритесь, что он у нее квартиру снять хочет...
> Если человек изучает язык, то тем более не надо ему вешать доширак на уши.



А ничего _to join_ не подразумевает. Ни наличие, ни отсутствие отношений.

Пожить у кого-то я упомянул потому, что человек ничего прямого не говорит вовсе. Он говорит "прошусь", и это "прошусь", строго говоря, мне вообще кажется здесь неуместным. Звучит так, будто у него жить негде, и он к ней в дом просится. Перевод здесь возможен только на основе контекста.


----------



## turkjey5

Zerrega said:


> Здесь ключевое слово -"обратно" - т.е. return или come back.


Спасибо всем!!
Sorry for the confusion. I thought "Вот, обратно прошусь" was directed at the person who said "А с Натальей, с Любой теперь что? Ты об этом-то подумал?" and meant something like "I will ask you a question in return". I didn't realize it meant something like "I will ask my wife if I can come back home". Russian seems to communicate on an intuitive level that is as of yet, and will perhaps forever be, beyond me.


----------



## Maroseika

At least nothing of that in this case. Just проситься never means "to ask smb. a question", it always means "to ask smb. to let oneself to some place" (проситься куда).


----------

